# New find::whizzer 49:: project.



## whizzer kid (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi fellow whizzer fans, after only having a new model whizzer and a old whizzer in parts . I was able to finally find an almost complete whiz. Going to need a few parts, and another plus is it was running in 2000 so hope I can get her running with little effort . 
If you see the case by the oil drain plug, there's another big bolt I think this might be for a kicker. Paid 1,250 think I did ok.??


----------



## racie35 (Aug 19, 2015)

Lotta neat stuff there...I'd say yes


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 19, 2015)

Damn I wish id seen that. Id say you did great! Is the rear fender missing?


----------



## whizzer kid (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes it is and front is there but pretty beat up. So I'll be trying to hunt down a set with same color paint. Never had to find a OG set so idk might take a while.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi whizzer kid, I think you did pretty good! I will have to agree that the large bolt may be for a kickstart. I know a few j engine whizzer's had a kickstart option. 



This one has been on ebay for a while and it is a j with kickstart. Also if you don't have the rear fender and plan on keeping the front bumper SchwinnSpangler has front fender rails and rear bumpers.






These whizzer's all have the fender bumpers and they have fender ornaments. Hope that the pictures help for fixing it up. Good luck.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 20, 2015)

darn near stole it....


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 20, 2015)

Please share more photos and maybe once I get my whizzer done we can meet up and go for a ride! Are you completely restoring your bike or are you going to leave it original? Mine I am doing is going to get a complete restoration and I can't wait until it's done. Keep us updated!


----------



## whizzer kid (Aug 20, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Please share more photos and maybe once I get my whizzer done we can meet up and go for a ride! Are you completely restoring your bike or are you going to leave it original? Mine I am doing is going to get a complete restoration and I can't wait until it's done. Keep us updated!



 Hi , yes I will def. get more pics of it once I her up Monday in MI. 5 hrs away. I have a carter N ,I sent to Fred white in Ohio to rebuild for it . How far is yours from running and riding . I have a modified NE5 too, looks old. 
Are you in buffalo?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh mine won't be done until next summer or so. I am doing a total restoration...it does need it. I am in niagara county. If you dont mind me asking how much does fred white charge to rebuild carbs? Thanks.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 28, 2015)

Any progress on your bike whizzer kid?


----------



## whizzer kid (Aug 30, 2015)

Nope , picked it up . Long drive!  Happy to have it safe at home. 
Also got carb back from Fred, it looks amazing from what it was like before. I'm sure this carb sat out side in a field in Syracuse from 20+ years!  Anyways so yes almost ready to tear into it. Clean it really good, fresh oil, that rebuilt carb, and electronic points. She should fire up.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow that carb looks great!


----------



## whizzer kid (Aug 30, 2015)

Can't wait . You think next summer you'll have your running,whizzer fan?


 fi


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 30, 2015)

That's my goal is next summer! Hopefully.........


----------



## whizzer kid (Dec 22, 2015)

Scored a sweet maroon &
Cream b6 fenders. Now just need to
Save up to get the motor rebuilt right.


----------



## whizzerguy (Feb 18, 2016)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Please share more photos and maybe once I get my whizzer done we can meet up and go for a ride! Are you completely restoring your bike or are you going to leave it original? Mine I am doing is going to get a complete restoration and I can't wait until it's done. Keep us updated!



We are haveing a Whizzer ride in Door County, WI.  at the end of May.


----------



## whizzer kid (Jul 6, 2016)

Getting closer...
Basically need to shim the clutch arm a hair from the motor , for the EZ glide bracket to not rub the frame.Add the rest of the pieces . .. Then hear how she runs! David Reese in Ohio was called to go threw the motor.
Couldn't find a really decent 120g expander hub, mine had many split spoke holes. And the 2 others I bought ,were all very beat up. Cool thing is I have a nifty bike shop here in Buffalo, where I found a NOS ND WD front hub. That was 120g (hub and axle only).  So for now she'll be rolling on this back up set of wheels with quick brick tires. . Will need the brake parts but that's going to be a pain for the WD hub . I'll just need to keep the speeds very mellow till I can get braking in order. Going to be a bit hard being that this J has all the goodies I could afford  , ..bored 0.50, roller crank, milled head, ceramic coating inside to help oil flow. Thanks for looking ,E


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 6, 2016)

whizzer kid said:


> Getting closer...
> Basically need to shim the clutch arm a hair from the motor , for the EZ glide bracket to not rub the frame.Add the rest of the pieces . .. Then hear how she runs! David Reese in Ohio was called to go threw the motor.
> Couldn't find a really decent 120g expander hub, mine had many split spoke holes. And the 2 others I bought ,were all very beat up. Cool thing is I have a nifty bike shop here in Buffalo, where I found a NOS ND WD front hub. That was 120g (hub and axle only).  So for now she'll be rolling on this back up set of wheels with quick brick tires. . Will need the brake parts but that's going to be a pain for the WD hub . I'll just need to keep the speeds very mellow till I can get braking in order. Going to be a bit hard being that this J has all the goodies I could afford  , ..bored 0.50, roller crank, milled head, ceramic coating inside to help oil flow. Thanks for looking ,E
> 
> ...



Wow this looks really nice so far!  Good luck with the rest of your work!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 10, 2016)

whizzer kid said:


> Getting closer...
> Basically need to shim the clutch arm a hair from the motor , for the EZ glide bracket to not rub the frame.Add the rest of the pieces . .. Then hear how she runs! David Reese in Ohio was called to go threw the motor.
> Couldn't find a really decent 120g expander hub, mine had many split spoke holes. And the 2 others I bought ,were all very beat up. Cool thing is I have a nifty bike shop here in Buffalo, where I found a NOS ND WD front hub. That was 120g (hub and axle only).  So for now she'll be rolling on this back up set of wheels with quick brick tires. . Will need the brake parts but that's going to be a pain for the WD hub . I'll just need to keep the speeds very mellow till I can get braking in order. Going to be a bit hard being that this J has all the goodies I could afford  , ..bored 0.50, roller crank, milled head, ceramic coating inside to help oil flow. Thanks for looking ,E
> 
> ...



Is that an actual Whizzer speedometer or is that one of the repops? Anyways, where'd you find it?


----------



## whizzer kid (Jul 11, 2016)

Heck no,, 29$ China knock off.. Lol.
Off eBay few years ago.
But to non knowing person it looks good .
I'll never be able to afford an og one !!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 11, 2016)

Yea they are crazy expensive for an original,  that's why I've been trying to find one of those repoped one..


----------



## whizzer kid (Jul 17, 2016)

I'll let you know if I find one.


----------



## oquinn (Jul 18, 2016)

There is one in Akron Ohio Craiglist under motorcyces for $700.00 with 400 miles on it!


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Pop had a Whizzer back in the 40's


----------



## whizzer kid (Mar 15, 2017)

Not 100% done . But have few long rides on it so far. The new departure WD front hub works great ! And big thanks to Bricycle / Brian for leads on the near NOS persons whizzer seat.  
  Only real thing to do in this off season is put the og paint springer on. Wire it and put some repop typhoon black wall tires on it. These quick bricks ride nice. But too much "bling " like more og look for this one.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Mar 15, 2017)

Is that a New Departure front brake?


----------



## whizzer kid (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes , my expander was warped. And had lots of spoke hole cracks . So found a 120g. Nos WD hub shel. And painstakingly found all the internals. If I had to do it again, I would've waited for a complete one . But 120g. Spoke versions don't come around much.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Mar 16, 2017)

That is killer! We may have have talked about this before, but my memory sucks. I have been looking for a 120g hub for a while now. Do you think a .105 could be drilled to work with .120g spokes? Oh yeah, and how is the braking? Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 16, 2017)

I have NEVER been able to drill out a New Departure hub with any type drill bit. grind yes, drill, NO.


----------



## whizzer kid (Mar 16, 2017)

Braking is decent , not as much grab as an expander I'd say. But with  both breaks it is good. Good luck on your hunt . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

